# First trail cam pics of the season



## lswoody (Aug 15, 2011)

Nothing impressive but I thought I'd share them with you all. Will be moving this trail cam to another location tomorrow and I installed the infared module on this trail cam. Don't know if this will spook the deer less than the flash.


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 15, 2011)

Is that just a notch out of it's ear in the middle pic or is it something else like a marker or something?

It hung around for 30 seconds, must not have been too spooked.


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2011)

Great pictures! 

Nothing gets me more pumped up about unting season then trail cam pictures. 

Parkerdog is right, I don't think the deer got spooked at all!


----------



## 79Stroker (Aug 16, 2011)

always good to see deer, 
parkerdog,looks like a leaf is in front of the ear to me


----------



## fender66 (Aug 16, 2011)

I need to get one of those cameras to put on my "candy cabinet". I don't mind sharing, but someone keeps eating it all. [-X


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 16, 2011)

79Stroker said:


> always good to see deer,
> parkerdog,looks like a leaf is in front of the ear to me



I thought that too but if you look in the first pic there is a mark on the ear as well. Probably just coincidence though.


----------



## 79Stroker (Aug 16, 2011)

i see that now, ? maybe got attacked before although it looks pretty straight like it was cut


----------



## lswoody (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure but it looks like a leaf to me too. Might be a shadow?????


----------



## 79Stroker (Aug 16, 2011)

really doesn't mater it will taste pretty darn good, man october cant here fast enough


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 16, 2011)

Lookin tastey! Bust some lungs


----------



## lswoody (Aug 17, 2011)

79Stroker said:


> really doesn't mater it will taste pretty darn good, man october cant here fast enough


You got that right Stroker!!!!!!


----------



## ncfishin (Aug 20, 2011)

I just took some "steaks" from a ham, out of the freezer. I'm thawing it in warm water. Gonna spice it down, sear it in the pan, and eat it. Good chow. The live cams online are real spectacular. Look at the GA cam, it's good. Makes me wonder, maybe, just maybe, I oughta let that big mamma go!!!!! After all, We are at the top, and that deer meat is the best!! Them horns might be in my future one day. For this day, I like the idea of not paying $4.00 for a pound of filler for some "helper". Aint they a problem for suburbia anyway?


----------

